# Do you like minnows or crawlers on jigs?



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Minnows or crawlers on your jigs. What do you like?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i like to use minows


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

Minnows in the Spring until you see the first mayfly, then switch to crawlers until Fall.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I go with minnow most the time. unless the fish are small then I'll use a leech or crawler. I love the fireball jig from northland for minnows. with the stinger hook and big gap they make great live bait jig heads. I really don't fish live bait with plastic. I use gulp and when they hit it I don't have many drop the bait to fast.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i like minnies in from fall through spring.once water temps start rising in late spring/early summer,,it's mostly crawlers.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

This depends on the water temp. Below 60 is all minnows. 60 - 70 could be either. Above 70 it's all crawlers or leeches.

MC


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

If the fish are in and Im boatin it Ill use the crawler. If they are deep its half a minnow and vib.. Wading its still a minnow because of faster presentation to stay off the bottom. Jig and minnow work/look better reeled then the crawler enless the crawlers harnessed.


----------



## bigcfisher (Apr 28, 2006)

i have used nightcrawlers a few times, and i had some good hits

and for minnows, i like to put 4 on a hook or cut them, because i think eyes can pick the scent of cut fish well


----------



## jay74 (Mar 1, 2006)

I like to use the largest leeches you can find." Big bait big fish".


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have had alot of luck with minnows on Saugeyes...bigger minnows


----------

